# Brah?



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Can someone explain the whole 'brah' thing to me? I know I am old and not 'cool' but I thought the brah saying was a South African slang word?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@Merkleman will tell you


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

'Bru' is the South African slang isn't it?


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

People on here who Say Brah, mirin etc... have probably picked it up from the misc (bb.com)

Youtube Zyzz and you will see.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

It translates to "i'm a retard bell end who worships a dead Australian for some strange reason"


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> It translates to "i'm a retard bell end who worships a dead Australian for some strange reason"


You mirin brah? Don't be a sikkunt!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

First heard here in the excellent film 'point break'


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

saxondale said:


> First heard here in the excellent film 'point break'


Agreed. Excellent film


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jealous?? He's dead .... !!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

When I read a post that attempts to use this word as anything other than a **** take I immediately assume that the person posting should not be taken at all seriously. It also leaves me with a kevin and perry impression.

Then again I am with you in being old and uncool!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

What the hell is being said here! I am lost!


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am actually genuinely intrigued why he is the focus of such admiration... As far as I can see he was a guy in very good shape, who spouted bollox on the internet and died by misadventure ... Genuinely interested in what the attraction is ??


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ass clown word for ass clowns


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

One day, these sad cúnts will stop immitating a bellend that caused his own death through his own stupidity, and actually become their own man.


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> I am actually genuinely intrigued why he is the focus of such admiration... As far as I can see he was a guy in very good shape, who spouted bollox on the internet and died by misadventure ... Genuinely interested in what the attraction is ??


So let me get this straight.

Brah is used by people who may be portraying anger, or possibly a sibling relationship, equally it is used as a representation towards a dead guy who was in good shape. However can equally be used by someone who appears to be a penis, or a sensible guy?

Am I right?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

barnz said:


> You mirin brah? Don't be a sikkunt!


Isn't "sickkunt" supposed to mean a good thing? Makes me cringe when Jeff Seid says it, Americans saying "cúnt" sounds so wrong :lol:


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Brah = brother.

Originates from the Misc. As does many daft words used on bb forums.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of closet mirers here, don't be shy, we're all going to make it brah.


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

^^^ no one cares mate, bore off


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Inb4 zyzz hate... Oh wait


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

chest brah!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> chest brah!


Is a ****


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> 'Alright, it's time to talk one-on-one with everyone here. Listen carefuly brahs, this is a revolution.
> 
> Everybody asks me, "what the fùck is Zyzz about, what the fùck is up with those videos, cùnt? You're fùcking up yourself cùnt" It's a fùcking act, there is no Zyzz. You mirin', brah? Well I'll give you more reason to mire now bro. It's fùcking Zyzz, brah. Everyone has a little bit of Zyzz in them. Every fùcking cùnt out there, you're a fùcking sick cùnt if you wanna be, brah. Stop being a fùcking sad cùnt, alright? Go out, get bitches.
> 
> ...


I went through a 'troubled patch' when I was younger however I got some help from a really great shrink, if you need some help I can forward her number if you feel you need it?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rear delts brah


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I said it before and I will say it again....

Da Brah is for oldin up da tits innit .


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

describing word more often that not used by skinny ****s who wanna be big but will fail


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> We're all gonna make it brah, that's it.


walk your own path mate not some dead guys


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

GM-20 said:


> People on here who Say Brah, mirin etc... have probably picked it up from the misc (bb.com)
> 
> Youtube Zyzz and you will see.


Or from attending virgin parties


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> If you think I wrote that, you need to go back to the shrink lol.


Is that writing? I just thought it was the indescribable ramblings of a strange codes language that no reasonable human could comprehend?

My god I'm getting old!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> 'Alright, it's time to talk one-on-one with everyone here. Listen carefuly brahs, this is a revolution.
> 
> Everybody asks me, "what the fùck is Zyzz about, what the fùck is up with those videos, cùnt? You're fùcking up yourself cùnt" It's a fùcking act, there is no Zyzz. You mirin', brah? Well I'll give you more reason to mire now bro. It's fùcking Zyzz, brah. Everyone has a little bit of Zyzz in them. Every fùcking cùnt out there, you're a fùcking sick cùnt if you wanna be, brah. Stop being a fùcking sad cùnt, alright? Go out, get bitches.
> 
> ...


There's quite a lot of profanities in that, I nearly dropped my Hobnobs


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

cooltt said:


> There's quite a lot of profanities in that, I nearly dropped my Hobnobs


Don't joke about things like that brah.

Are the Hobnobs ok?


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

I grew up my whole life in south africa and i say bra alot XD but its the same as you guys say mate alot


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> 'Alright, it's time to talk one-on-one with everyone here. Listen carefuly brahs, this is a revolution.
> 
> Everybody asks me, "what the fùck is Zyzz about, what the fùck is up with those videos, cùnt? You're fùcking up yourself cùnt" It's a fùcking act, there is no Zyzz. You mirin', brah? Well I'll give you more reason to mire now bro. It's fùcking Zyzz, brah. Everyone has a little bit of Zyzz in them. Every fùcking cùnt out there, you're a fùcking sick cùnt if you wanna be, brah. Stop being a fùcking sad cùnt, alright? Go out, get bitches.
> 
> ...


Ramblings of a madman !!! And this ****e inspires ????


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bomber1966 said:


> I am actually genuinely intrigued why he is the focus of such admiration... As far as I can see he was a guy in very good shape, who spouted bollox on the internet and died by misadventure ... Genuinely interested in what the attraction is ??


Had no chest, shoulders or traps .................


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I get (kind of,) why he has followers, what i dont get is why they feel the need to talk like [email protected], do you talk like this in the outside world?, id imagine it would get you slapped pretty quickly


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

Its Hawaiin so i heard when i was in australia

Brah = Brother


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm nearly 11 stone, come at me brahs!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Isnt dog the bounty hunter always saying it too?

My wife loves that man, fck mercle might be right after all


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Simspin said:


> Ass clown word for ass clowns


 Almost as daft as saying 'ass clown'.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Almost as daft as saying 'ass clown'.


How dare you 

You ass clown


----------



## gavin79 (May 26, 2014)

ive defo heard it being said by dog the bounty hunter on his show

so more than likely haiwain by origin


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just remember 1 thing.

We all gonna make it.

We all gonna make it


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

It's Aussie slang, don't think Zyzz created it but made it international


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> 'Alright, it's time to talk one-on-one with everyone here. Listen carefuly brahs, this is a revolution.
> 
> Everybody asks me, "what the fùck is Zyzz about, what the fùck is up with those videos, cùnt? You're fùcking up yourself cùnt" It's a fùcking act, there is no Zyzz. You mirin', brah? Well I'll give you more reason to mire now bro. It's fùcking Zyzz, brah. Everyone has a little bit of Zyzz in them. Every fùcking cùnt out there, you're a fùcking sick cùnt if you wanna be, brah. Stop being a fùcking sad cùnt, alright? Go out, get bitches.
> 
> ...


So basically hes saying

Zyzz is a sick **** but your also a sick ****

But youll never be like zyzz cuz hes a sick ****

But everyone has abit of zyzz in them (god complex or vvankin into peoples drinks??)

And you need to be shredded so you can make fun of fat people an noone will care?!?

Srs?!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Saying the haters will never be like him. And if he wasn't shredded, everyone would take the pìss out of him for acting the way he does (short shorts, trolling, dancing, etc) Because he's shredded, he can get away with anything. Saying don't live like a saddo. Instead.. have fun, fùck girls and don't worry about what haters think.
> 
> That's what he's saying lol.


Is he not dead from a drug od

Don't think he's got any rites too tell any one how to live imo


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

It's said loads here, in Australia.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

The Zyzz haters who slate his physique always make Me laugh. Saying he has no chest a delts etc lol strong u wot m8. Please post up your better, more aesthetic physique .. Inb4 I'm a fat as **** powerliftr because I don't care about abs and I want to be strong.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> The Zyzz haters who slate his physique always make Me laugh. Saying he has no chest a delts etc lol strong u wot m8. Please post up your better, more aesthetic physique .. Inb4 I'm a fat as **** powerliftr because I don't care about abs and I want to be strong.


He has no chest or shoulders - its undeniable, if I had a world class physique do you think I would be ****ing about training at a hotel gym?

But for the record I think I have better proportions than him lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> The Zyzz haters who slate his physique always make Me laugh. Saying he has no chest a delts etc lol strong u wot m8. Please post up your better, more aesthetic physique .. Inb4 I'm a fat as **** powerliftr because I don't care about abs and I want to be strong.


You're right about anyone who claims he's not achieved great things with his training - but I'd say most of the ****take is usually because of the fact that he's a bit of a tool.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank god he died. Because the more popular this guy got, the more the general public would think the rest of us are like him. Gives us a bad name.

Only fans I've ever seen of him are all 9 stone dripping wet.

You want to admire someone, then focus on Frank Zane because he made these lot look like pre pubescent teens.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> He has no chest or shoulders - its undeniable, if I had a world class physique do you think I would be ****ing about training at a hotel gym?
> 
> But for the record I think I have better proportions than him lol


Please show us your aesthetic physique.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Thank god he died. Because the more popular this guy got, the more the general public would think the rest of us are like him. Gives us a bad name.
> 
> Only fans I've ever seen of him are all 9 stone dripping wet.
> 
> You want to admire someone, then focus on Frank Zane because he made these lot look like pre pubescent teens.


You ever been a skinny youth/young adult? From your tone I doubt you have and that is why you don't understand. Zyzz went from being a scrawny youth to a fanny magnet. He had fun. He didn't care what people thought of him.

Arnie, Zane et al are all good role models but very few before pictures to show the transformation possible. That is what people look up to Zyzz for, the amazing transformation.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barnz said:


> You ever been a skinny youth/young adult? From your tone I doubt you have and that is why you don't understand. Zyzz went from being a scrawny youth to a fanny magnet. He had fun. He didn't care what people thought of him.
> 
> Arnie, Zane et al are all good role models but very few before pictures to show the transformation possible. That is what people look up to Zyzz for, the amazing transformation.


Posted before but as you asked, 5 years ago and now:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

as soon as someone mentions zyzz the thread goes crazy


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Am I the only person in the world that has never ever understood the zyzz appeal?

It's not like the physique is unattainable or ridiculously impressive.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> The hate really amuses me.


lol- i'd say that theres less hate for the man himself compared to the wanna bes who constantly spew the brah mirin pi5h, bottom line is the guy was in very good shape.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't see why people hate the guy so much?!

I love the guys physique, why? Because it's roughly my end goal, he had a laid back attitude about most things and enjoyed life...what's the problem?!

And for someone to say Zyzz promoted steroids on this forum is about as ironic as it gets considering we have open forums with just about every bit of information about steroids, and people hyping up tren every other day, readily available to anyone who knows how to use google.

'Zyzz was a tool' so what? ..Arnold Schwarzeneger Cheated on his wife and sexually harassed women all the time, yet he remains an idol?

Admire who you want IMO!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

A wise man once said, haters gonna hate!


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Posted before but as you asked, 5 years ago and now:
> 
> View attachment 151525
> View attachment 151526
> ...


That aint skinny, talking 8-9 stone skinny, not skinny-fat 10-11 stone. Have you even seen the Zyzz before pictures?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I got nothing wrong with people liking the guys physique or style to be honest. His physique is ideal for what he wanted.

What is really annoying is you guys just keep adding his sayings and that to your posts. Don't you want to be a bit original rather than just ripping him off at any opportunity when not even relevant. It just seems a bit dumb. Surely you know where im coming from??


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I got nothing wrong with people liking the guys physique or style to be honest. His physique is ideal for what he wanted.
> 
> What is really annoying is you guys just keep adding his sayings and that to your posts. Don't you want to be a bit original rather than just ripping him off at any opportunity when not even relevant. It just seems a bit dumb. Surely you know where im coming from??


I totally get it mate, just love to annoy people with it sometimes :lol:

Just trying to explain why people do like who he was, and I don't think it is understandable unless you have been really skinny.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barnz said:


> That aint skinny, talking 8-9 stone skinny, not skinny-fat 10-11 stone. Have you even seen the Zyzz before pictures?


I was 9 and a half stone there mate.

Like i said, i got nothing really against him. Was a bit cringe but it worked for him. I just dont get the fans thats all. I get that you liked him, his confidence and his physique, but not the copying all the time.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I was 9 and a half stone there mate.
> 
> Like i said, i got nothing really against him. Was a bit cringe but it worked for him. I just dont get the fans thats all. I get that you liked him, his confidence and his physique, but not the copying all the time.


Am with you on the fans but just a quick point. Remember when you got to 11 stone? That's how much work I had to put in to get to your starting weight. Trust me, you weren't skinny.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I was 9 and a half stone there mate.
> 
> Like i said, i got nothing really against him. Was a bit cringe but it worked for him. I just dont get the fans thats all. I get that you liked him, his confidence and his physique, but not the copying all the time.


I was 8.5st when I started a yer ago, seeing someone a similar size achieve such a physique is a pretty damn good motivator and the reason why he is so popular.

I can see why people would find it annoying when people adopt Zyzz's persona, which is winding people up and being full of confidence and not giving a f*ck about the hate they receive, the lingo like 'brah' is no different to 'pal' or 'buddy' etc imo (I hate 'dude' with a passion, so i see your point again lol)

As you can imagine its annoying having someone you admire (No ****) being slandered and even worse when people give you sh*t for admiring them!

But as previously said, if his physique is so average, do post a pic of yourself proving it  (Not aimed at PHMG, aimed at the secret mirers)


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I was 8.5st when I started a yer ago, seeing someone a similar size achieve such a physique is a pretty damn good motivator and the reason why he is so popular.
> 
> I can see why people would find it annoying when people adopt Zyzz's persona, which is winding people up and being full of confidence and not giving a f*ck about the hate they receive, the lingo like 'brah' is no different to 'pal' or 'buddy' etc imo (I hate 'dude' with a passion, so i see your point again lol)
> 
> ...


How does a picture of myself prove he is only average? you only have to look around you to see he is


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> The hate really amuses me.


I dont hate anyone


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> How does a picture of myself prove he is only average? you only have to look around you to see he is


I'm looking but I'm not seeing.

Talk **** about a mans physique, you'd better make sure your in better shape...Post a pic where your 100KG at 6%-8% and I will have a lot of respect for you mate, otherwise you don't have a leg to stand on in insulting Zyzz.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm looking but I'm not seeing.
> 
> Talk **** about a mans physique, you'd better make sure in better shape...Post a pic where your 100KG at 6%-8% and I will have a lot of respect for you mate, otherwise you don't have a leg to stand on in insulting Zyzz.


Why would i? Im a happy 80KG, its a fact the guy had a small chest never mind how much you want it to be different. As for thinking thats an insult - thats all in your mind mate.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Why would i? Im a happy 80KG, its a fact the guy had a small chest never mind how much you want it to be different. As for thinking thats an insult - thats all in your mind mate.


You got every right to be happy at 80Kg, Iv got a long road ahead to reach 80Kg...Fair play to you.

But at the same time, trying to sh1t on someone else's physique when they have 20+KG of muscle on you is a bit odd, sorry to be blunt.

His chest doesn't seem small to me, but each to their own mate.

It's worse than me (65KG) giving you stick (80KG) for your physique lol just trying to make a point


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> I can see why people would find it annoying when people adopt Zyzz's persona, which is winding people up and being full of confidence and not giving a f*ck about the hate they receive, the lingo like 'brah' is no different to 'pal' or 'buddy' etc imo (I hate 'dude' with a passion, so i see your point again lol)


That's exactly it. People look up to al sorts of people on these forums for inspiration which is all good if it gives them the push they need. But some sadkunts (zyzz rubbing off on me there) want to be him, act like him. Talk like him. Then they argue zyzz was original in his own right, so why don't they be themselves. Enjoy life etc and everything zyzz stood for but I bet even that cnut would be cringing if he could see how far some people have there heads up his rotten ****


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

If he was still alive would you tongue punch his farter?


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I dont hate anyone


I hate everyone!


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

So can anyone tell me what brah is about then or not? And who the hell is this Zyzz guy??


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Smegma_bell said:


> Agreed. Excellent film


And a lot of ppl on here would have been born after its release brah


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Basically a skinny kid, took a sh1t load of steroids, got hench, acted the dick on the internet and got internet famous, died from overdoing cocaine etc, cooked in a sauna apparently, bunch of skinnycnuts got upset, now want to be him, act like him, telk like him, 'mirrin'' him, want to tongue punch his sharter but that ship has sailed unfortunatly


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Was he actually 100kg he doesn't look like it. If he is that weight then he has a small chest.

Funny how it's the little guys that defend him to the hilt, anyone whose trained a few years and seen some truly impressive physiques aren't that fussed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> You got every right to be happy at 80Kg, Iv got a long road ahead to reach 80Kg...Fair play to you.
> 
> But at the same time, trying to sh1t on someone else's physique when they have 20+KG of muscle on you is a bit odd, sorry to be blunt.
> 
> ...


You understand weight catagories? Like boxers have?

You could look better than me or you may not, the actual weight is irrelevant!!!

He was just an average well cut guy, my gym is full of them


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Was he actually 100kg he doesn't look like it. If he is that weight then he has a small chest.
> 
> Funny how it's the little guys that defend him to the hilt, anyone whose trained a few years and seen some truly impressive physiques aren't that fussed.


If you think zyzz has a small chest you must be rockin DD's


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> Was he actually 100kg he doesn't look like it. If he is that weight then he has a small chest.
> 
> Funny how it's the little guys that defend him to the hilt, anyone whose trained a few years and seen some truly impressive physiques aren't that fussed.


Pmsl they forget he was what 8ft 6 or something


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mrwright said:


> If you think zyzz has a small chest you must be rockin DD's


No depth from the side mate


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

mrwright said:


> If you think zyzz has a small chest you must be rockin DD's


For someone supposedly at 100kg? Yeah it looks small.

What have I got to do with it? I'm talking about it in terms of analysis of his physique. I weigh circa 80kg once cut so it's hardly comparable.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> People look up to different people, and people copy words and phrases that other people use, that's what happens in life, and here's the truth.. Just because it's a word that Zyzz used, people get angry and they can't help it.
> 
> UMAD BRAH COME AT ME UKM!?!?


But this is all YOU do, you try to be someone YOUR not, why not be yourself? nobody on here is going to respect you for trying to be / act like someone that you are not, (apart from those few that follow you around also thinking there a clone of zyzz)

You could be a good guy for all i know, all we see is some sadcnut trying to act like a guy whos dead, cos thats all you show on here, i asked before, do you run around on the outside world shouting off UMAD, MIRRIN, BRAH etc etc etc, or are you a part time zyzz wannabe and just do it for the LOLZ


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You understand weight catagories? Like boxers have?
> 
> You could look better than me or you may not, the actual weight is irrelevant!!!
> 
> He was just an average well cut guy, my gym is full of them


If your gym is full of 6ft 1 blokes at 100KG+ with 6%-7% BF then everyone here is doing something very wrong.

Whatever way you twist it, he was big. And baring in mind all the pictures in this thread are of him at around the 90KG mark, he only surpassed 100KG in his final few months.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Richard_P said:


> So can anyone tell me what brah is about then or not? And who the hell is this Zyzz guy??


An inmature drug addict kid who killed himself because of abusing all kind of drugs at the same time.

He went from having a mediocre body to a half mediocre body using steroids.

Why there are kids who like him? Well... There are kids who like Justin Bieber too, stupidity exists in all levels.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> An inmature drug addict kid who killed himself because of abusing all kind of drugs at the same time.
> 
> He went from having a mediocre body to a half mediocre body using steroids.
> 
> ...


Ah I get it now, it's all about the meaningless following of a minor celeb and the needed existence of his followers trying to mirror imagined perfection, similar to a child in a playground constantly saying 'to infinity and beyond' trying to be their hero buzz light year!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> An inmature drug addict kid who killed himself because of abusing all kind of drugs at the same time.
> 
> He went from having a mediocre body to a half mediocre body using steroids.
> 
> ...




Umad?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

It sounds like there are plenty of his mates around here..... Or are people believing what they read on wiki.....?

Absolute bollocks... Sad little 30kg bench pressers who think that by spouting cack like "feck bitches" brah ..trolling girls on dating sites.. And thinking that some pleb who died by misadventure without barely beginning his life is worthy of admiration....

Ridiculous .... Look to someone worthy for inspiration rather than someone who scores zero on who's who...


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 151567
> 
> 
> Umad?


Each to their own I suppose, my daughter loves tinker bell in the same way you love Zyzz. Whereas I love me!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Nah, I was an introvert in school, I'm slowly changing. So when you say 'be yourself' I take it you mean go back to being a quiet guy with no confidence? No thanks, I've started to change myself so that I can accept myself for who I am, and since doing so, I've been a much happier person.
> 
> You say it as if it's a crime to be anything but yourself, but the way I see it.. You're only here once, so if you don't like who you are, do everything you can to change it, why suffer and remain unhappy? I'm not scared to be different and learn from other people, it's all about self improvement and what makes you happy, that's it at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, change into a more positive person, that comes with growing up anywahy, dont see the need to act like someone your not though, sadcnut, umad, yawn


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol saxondale we are waiting for your 100kg 7% body fat pic. Or, even bigger and leaner, as you say zyzz is small :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> If your gym is full of 6ft 1 blokes at 100KG+ with 6%-7% BF then everyone here is doing something very wrong.
> 
> Whatever way you twist it, he was big. And baring in mind all the pictures in this thread are of him at around the 90KG mark, he only surpassed 100KG in his final few months.


He wasnt big mate, he's not even big in the picture you all have as an avi, he was just tall and thin.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Richard_P said:


> Ah I get it now, it's all about the meaningless following of a minor celeb and the needed existence of his followers trying to mirror imagined perfection, similar to a child in a playground constantly saying 'to infinity and beyond' trying to be their hero buzz light year!


Brilliant analogy. Absolutely right!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

i couldnt give two fcuks what you do with your life, ive been a member of these forums a few years and its hard to avoid all the BS that spills from your mouth


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Imo it was a laugh in the start, now it's just stupid and pretty fcking tiresome to read as it comes up pretty much in all threads just out of nowhere.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I totally agree, threads even losely based on Zyzz turn sour because some people are so arrogant they believe their opions to be fact. And the moment someone disagrees, they start throwing names at people.

Its quite sad reallt!

Anyways, im still waiting to hear off everyone who is claiming Zyzz to be 'mediocre' 'Average' & 'Small'. Curious to know your stats, not in a patronising way...just curious.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I totally agree, threads even losely based on Zyzz turn sour because some people are so arrogant they believe their opions to be fact. And the moment someone disagrees, they start throwing names at people.
> 
> Its quite sad reallt!
> 
> Anyways, im still waiting to hear off everyone who is claiming Zyzz to be 'mediocre' 'Average' & 'Small'. Curious to know your stats, not in a patronising way...just curious.


You dont need stats, use your eyes, he has no depth, you dont have to be a world champion to judge someone fella, you're getting a bit boring now


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

srs


----------



## fl0ckZ (May 28, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> It sounds like there are plenty of his mates around here..... Or are people believing what they read on wiki.....?
> 
> Absolute bollocks... Sad little 30kg bench pressers who think that by spouting cack like "feck bitches" brah ..trolling girls on dating sites.. And thinking that some pleb who died by misadventure without barely beginning his life is worthy of admiration....
> 
> Ridiculous .... Look to someone worthy for inspiration rather than someone who scores zero on who's who...


True that. Im in Bosnia and zyzz here have 'fans' too. Meh, mostly teens , trolling here and there.

As inspiration.. i found this guy Zach Zeiler could use all those teens worldwide, ofc not to teens only.

I was literally watched video in tears. Was proud of his faith and will...

Here is the link if someone is not familiar with this guy


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

fl0ckZ said:


> True that. Im in Bosnia and zyzz here have 'fans' too. Meh, mostly teens , trolling here and there.
> 
> As inspiration.. i found this guy Zach Zeiler could use all those teens worldwide, ofc not to teens only.
> 
> ...


Holy shït he has taken a lot of selfies!!! :lol:

That's a nice story though!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

We have a 45 thread, cant we have a kiddies corner aswell and be done with all this ****?

Brah is the noise a sheep with a cough makes


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> An inmature drug addict kid who killed himself because of abusing all kind of drugs at the same time.
> 
> He went from having a mediocre body to a half mediocre body using steroids.
> 
> ...


So true... Yeah he had a good body and everything but nowhere near good enough for the amount he was taking. Imo Chestbrah had a better physique and is way better now, but where's his glory?



Merkleman said:


> Nah, I was an introvert in school, I'm slowly changing. So when you say 'be yourself' I take it you mean go back to being a quiet guy with no confidence? No thanks, I've started to change myself so that I can accept myself for who I am, and since doing so, I've been a much happier person.
> 
> You say it as if it's a crime to be anything but yourself, but the way I see it.. You're only here once, so if you don't like who you are, do everything you can to change it, why suffer and remain unhappy? I'm not scared to be different and learn from other people, it's all about self improvement and what makes you happy, that's it at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Zyzz didn't help you to become confident lol that's just the gym bringing you up. Do you honestly think talking like this is acceptable? It's so fvcking dumb and immature especially to idolise the guy on such a ridiculous level. I wouldn't be surprised if you end up getting a "veni vidi vici" tattoo done

You say you should do your best to change but that doesn't mean you should just copy someone else... Even Zyzz said he acts completely different in the videos as he does in person. So really you're just copying an act and it makes you look like a [email protected] and completely repulsive in person if you speak like you do on here.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You dont need stats, use your eyes, he has no depth, you dont have to be a world champion to judge someone fella, you're getting a bit boring now


Iv been refraining from using my 'eye' as not to insult people to be honest.

Pictures dont do peoples hard work justice.


----------



## fl0ckZ (May 28, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Holy shït he has taken a lot of selfies!!! :lol:
> 
> That's a nice story though!


Gainssss , selfie is must :lol:

Yeah , personaly i enjoy watching his videos. I feel proud somehow when i see somebody succeeded in his dram goals. Keep me motivated to keep up and going forward too :thumbup1:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You say you should do your best to change but that doesn't mean you should just copy someone else... Even Zyzz said he acts completely different in the videos as he does in person. So really you're just copying an act and it makes you look like a [email protected] and completely repulsive in person if you speak like you do on here.


This is exactly what im getting at, merkle is nothing but a troll, and hes gained a few followers, no doubt hes been here before and been banned, knows what winds the members up, keeps mentioning bb.com where zyzz was apparently a legend, why dont you fcuk off over there, im sure they have a zyzz appreciation thread for you to [email protected] yourself silly

Alot of people had a lot of bad stuff to say about milky, but this sh1t wouldnt be happening if he was still here, and in my eyes these little gimps are spoiling the forums more then any other member ever did, is there no other mods use these forums anymore, very rare i see any


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> This is exactly what im getting at, merkle is nothing but a troll, and hes gained a few followers, no doubt hes been here before and been banned, knows what winds the members up, keeps mentioning bb.com where zyzz was apparently a legend, why dont you fcuk off over there, im sure they have a zyzz appreciation thread for you to [email protected] yourself silly
> 
> Alot of people had a lot of bad stuff to say about milky, but this sh1t wouldnt be happening if he was still here, and in my eyes these little gimps are spoiling the forums more then any other member ever did, is there no other mods use these forums anymore, very rare i see any


Bit harsh mate.

Fair enough disagreeing with someones role model, but has he ever actually insulted anyone, or put them down like you have just done to him?

He has a progress journal, as do I, we disscuss things you dont agree with....and this means we are in the wrong somehow?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry brah, umad?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Sorry brah, umad?


'brah'? What kind of dumbass word is that you phaggot.

fvck off back to BB.com


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

exactly


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Good pep talk lads, I feel like we made progress here today.

Finish your pints of full-fat milk and lets hit the sack.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> This is exactly what im getting at, merkle is nothing but a troll, and hes gained a few followers, no doubt hes been here before and been banned, knows what winds the members up, keeps mentioning bb.com where zyzz was apparently a legend, why dont you fcuk off over there, im sure they have a zyzz appreciation thread for you to [email protected] yourself silly
> 
> Alot of people had a lot of bad stuff to say about milky, but this sh1t wouldnt be happening if he was still here, and in my eyes these little gimps are spoiling the forums more then any other member ever did, is there no other mods use these forums anymore, very rare i see any


To be fair he only does it in zyzz threads he doesnt go around generally trolling for trolls sake just when ya get people saying zyzz was small etc

Merkles actually a decent fella...when not talking about zyzz brah


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> srs


The only good thing in this thread is your signature.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mrwright said:


> To be fair he only does it in zyzz threads he doesnt go around generally trolling for trolls sake just when ya get people saying zyzz was small etc
> 
> Merkles actually a decent fella...when not talking about zyzz brah


I don't think anyone says he's small, just a skinny cut guy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> 'None of this will make sense to any of you until you get the physique and know whats its like, I know it sounds like I'm bragging, but think of it as driving a ferrari in real life. Why do people drive Ferrarris? To get attention, looks, extert dominance and superiority from the norm, and to get people talking&#8230; But it also inspires jealousy and haters on the person driving. That's exactly what I experience in real life.'


Except most of my Ferrari driving customers are the nicest, humblest, mildest people you would want to meet, the ones that get the kind of response above would get that response whatever car they drive.

Did the guy really think he had a good physique?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone know how much zyzz lifted?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Got him unlimited attention and got him sponsored, so probably.


Half the members on here are sponsered rofl - you should ask gonutrition to sponser you mate

Quick straw poll, 4 out of 5 people in my house have never heard of him.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Deadlift 120 kilos (260lbs) for 8ish reps
> 
> Squat 100 kilos (220lbs) for 8ish reps
> 
> Bench 90 kilos (195lbs) for 8ish reps


Your winding him up, right?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

You said unlimited attention - obviously not that unlimited then, those figures are pathetic mate, no wonder he had a pigeon chest.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i saw him repping 120kg on the incline bb on a vid if i remember. and pushing the 50`s for shoulder DB press


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

saying hes skinny and cut is funny. ur not gonna be fat and cut are you?

lean body mass separates guys when they are in single digit bodyfat% he had some good lbm


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I don't think anyone says he's small, just a skinny cut guy.


Skinny yet has more muscle than you and is more cut?

Seems legit

Mongs gonna mong.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

mrwright said:


> To be fair he only does it in zyzz threads he doesnt go around generally trolling for trolls sake just when ya get people saying zyzz was small etc
> 
> Merkles actually a decent fella...when not talking about zyzz brah


Are you taking the ****? He acts like zyzz in every fcuking post he makes. Umad brah


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm struggling to work out if the zyzz fan club is just trying to wind people up now (if so fair play) or if they genuinely are in love with the guy?!?! :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I'm struggling to work out if the zyzz fan club is just trying to wind people up now (if so fair play) or if they genuinely are in love with the guy?!?! :lol:


Iv been winding them up.

Still think Zyzz could out bench Arnold. srs

-

But seriously, seen your transformation mate, good work fair play, is it natty or aas assisted ?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Skinny yet has more muscle than you and is more cut?
> 
> Seems legit
> 
> Mongs gonna mong.


This is true for everyone who has been dissin i think brah.

Yet to see someone prove me wrong...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Iv been winding them up.
> 
> Still think Zyzz could out bench Arnold. srs
> 
> ...


About as natty as zyzz


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Merkleman said:


>


Is this supposed to signify something ???


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> saying hes skinny and cut is funny. ur not gonna be fat and cut are you?
> 
> lean body mass separates guys when they are in single digit bodyfat% he had some good lbm


My eldest is skinny but not cut - see the difference?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bomber1966 said:


> Is this supposed to signify something ???


when ur a shredded sick **** you stand out in a crowd brah


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Skinny yet has more muscle than you and is more cut?
> 
> Seems legit
> 
> Mongs gonna mong.


Never held myself up as a better example, have I mate, look at the best guys on this board, thats your inspiration


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

saxondale said:


> My eldest is skinny but not cut - see the difference?


yeh your eldest is a skinny kid. zyzz was cut and had alot more lean muscle than ur avg gym rat


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Never held myself up as a better example, have I mate, look at the best guys on this board, thats your inspiration


Good point, they are, at least, alive!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


>


Exactly, great example, no shoulders and flat chested


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> yeh your eldest is a skinny kid. zyzz was cut and had alot more lean muscle than ur avg gym rat


Oh I agree, im about to go train in a gym full of circa 20% BF kids who will never improve, the difference is amongst the ones that do get into shape - Zyzz is just average.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


>


Add no triceps to his sins


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol sax ur trolling mate admit it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> lol sax ur trolling mate admit it


Lol, not really, I just dont see him as anything special


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Exactly, great example, no shoulders and flat chested


You know when women get jealous of better looking women and start calling their hair greasy and other petty ****, that's what you sound like now. Also, Zyzz was nothing special before you say anything, just some guy who thought he was awesome.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> You know when women get jealous of better looking women and start calling their hair greasy and other petty ****, that's what you sound like now. Also, Zyzz was nothing special before you say anything, just some guy who thought he was awesome.


Im just rubbing it in to merkle and his posse


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Im just rubbing it in to merkle and his posse


You've made some good comebacks lol

But the fact remains, Zyzz was in better shape than anyone in this thread (Im using my eye as you requested). People who insult his physique must have either a delusional view of their own physique, or are just jealous, mirin, umad?

You call a guy wo has 20KG on you skinny? ..Zyzz would reply with 'You need to Eat more brah'


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> You've made some good comebacks lol
> 
> But the fact remains, Zyzz was in better shape than anyone in this thread (Im using my eye as you requested). People who insult his physique must have either a delusional view of their own physique, or are just jealous, mirin, umad?
> 
> You call a guy wo has 20KG on you skinny? ..Zyzz would reply with 'You need to Eat more brah'


sorry but @PHMG is in way better shape than zyzz was.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

barnz said:


> sorry but @PHMG is in way better shape than zyzz was.


He is in good shape, agreed. But aestheticly, I disagree

Edit: At least not at the moment, read he is cutting for a competition, hope he nails it!


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> He is in good shape, agreed. But aestheticly, I disagree
> 
> Edit: At least not at the moment, read he is cutting for a competition, hope he nails it!


Oh lawdy, blinded by the zyzz love. Hell I like zyzz, think he was a funny cvnt, did a cracking job. But he was not the be all and end all of looking good. Think he has a good chest, enter @Chelsea, HE has a ****ing good chest.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't get why people defend a dead nobody as their life depended on it - you have absolutely no relations to him, you don't know him, you are not him - he wouldn't have given a fück about you. But then again I don't get the idolization of reality stars either, that's in the same booth... :yawn:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barnz said:


> sorry but @PHMG is in way better shape than zyzz was.





Mclovin147 said:


> He is in good shape, agreed. But aestheticly, I disagree
> 
> Edit: At least not at the moment, read he is cutting for a competition, hope he nails it!


Guys, i mean this with respect to you both. But who gives a fu.ck. Seriously. Focus on your own bodies and you will progress way more.

H'es just a guy who trained. There are so many of us.

Guy came up to me in the club the other night and said "you are my inspiration mate" I laughed at him. Serious. Im his inspiration because my hobby is to go to the gym and pick up weights. That is f.ucking ridiculous.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

barnz said:


> Oh lawdy, blinded by the zyzz love. Hell I like zyzz, think he was a funny cvnt, did a cracking job. But he was not the be all and end all of looking good. Think he has a good chest, enter @Chelsea, HE has a ****ing good chest.


I am SOOOOO repping you when I get on the computer :lol: brilliant :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Guy came up to me in the club the other night and said "you are my inspiration mate" I laughed at him. Serious. Im his inspiration because my hobby is to go to the gym and pick up weights. That is f.ucking ridiculous.


If you see someone who looks better than you and you want to look as good as them, what's wrong with being inspired by that? Nothing. Inspiration isn't a negative emotion, it's positive and is good for you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> If you see someone who looks better than you and you want to look as good as them, what's wrong with being inspired by that? Nothing. Inspiration isn't a negative emotion, it's positive and is good for you.


It's just cringy mate. Because half the time, these people talk s.hit. If wanted to look like me, i'd see him in the gym, or walking the streets at 6.30am.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The thing that pi.sses me off most, is not the admiration he gets....thats fine. It's not even so much the followers themselves.

It's the fact that you could be at his level within a year. I s.hit you not, within a year. You will have to use drugs (as he did), you will have to train lots, do your cardio and eat half decent. But every one of the ectomorph crew could be there.

Thats not saying he didnt put the effort in, because he did. But thats all it takes. Effort.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Guys, i mean this with respect to you both. But who gives a fu.ck. Seriously. Focus on your own bodies and you will progress way more.
> 
> H'es just a guy who trained. There are so many of us.
> 
> Guy came up to me in the club the other night and said "you are my inspiration mate" I laughed at him. Serious. Im his inspiration because my hobby is to go to the gym and pick up weights. That is f.ucking ridiculous.


Was just making a point. TBH I think you look **** and would never want to look like you. I mean, come on, dat face! :lol:



Chelsea said:


> I am SOOOOO repping you when I get on the computer :lol: brilliant :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

PHMG said:


> The thing that pi.sses me off most, is not the admiration he gets....thats fine. It's not even so much the followers themselves.
> 
> It's the fact that you could be at his level within a year. I s.hit you not, within a year. You will have to use drugs (as he did), you will have to train lots, do your cardio and eat half decent. But every one of the ectomorph crew could be there.
> 
> Thats not saying he didnt put the effort in, because he did. But thats all it takes. Effort.


So you're ****ed off that people admire someone who looks like he only did a year's hard training? What difference does it make to you?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Zyzz looked good. Well balanced, lean, aesthetic physique. I find it difficult to see how anyone argues that point considering this is a casual bodybuilding forum - if someone posted pictures of themselves looking in a similar condition to Zyzz on this forum, the thread would be full of nothing but praise and admiration.

I see no picture where he is even close to 220lbs @ 6% though - that would make him a few lbs less than when Kevin Levrone turned pro, lol - no chance.

I can appreciate the admiration for his physique among the younger guys, but I definitely can't understand why that would make them adopt his Australian teenage slang.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> So you're ****ed off that people admire someone who looks like he only did a year's hard training? What difference does it make to you?


I think your missing the point...these fans of his have been fans for ages. Years. They could have easily surpassed him by now.

Just under 2 months work below.



Point is in another 2 i'll be shredded. These people have been fans of his for years and years and still dont have size. And you can play the ectomorph card all you like, but in my opinion its an advantage.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i`d say the same with anyone getting slated having a physique like he had. if you wanna take shots at a guy for the way he acted fair enough. but the guys taking digs at his physique is hilarious


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Just been told I could be the next zzzz, sums up my attitude quite well I thought :lol:


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Why do birds suddenly appear, ev'ry time you are near?
> 
> Just like me, they long to be close to you.
> 
> ...


srs, what the feck was the point of that?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> The thing that pi.sses me off most, is not the admiration he gets....thats fine. It's not even so much the followers themselves.
> 
> It's the fact that you could be at his level within a year. I s.hit you not, within a year. You will have to use drugs (as he did), you will have to train lots, do your cardio and eat half decent. But every one of the ectomorph crew could be there.
> 
> Thats not saying he didnt put the effort in, because he did. But thats all it takes. Effort.


Your saying that I could jump from 65KG 12%BF to 95KG 6% BF in a year? ....Why the hell arent you so ripped then, your even on juice! And have been for a good long while. Not a personal attack mate,most members would be seriously under-achieveing if it was possible within a year.



PHMG said:


> I think your missing the point...these fans of his have been fans for ages. Years. They could have easily surpassed him by now.
> 
> Just under 2 months work below.
> 
> ...


1 year work natty iv gained 10KG, In my defence id never really heard of Zyzz (Properly) until about a month ago.

Trying to hold off on juice for another year or so, create a solid base.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

After looking through 20 pages, does the word Brah mean 'skinny arrogant dead cvnt'?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> After looking through 20 pages, does the word Brah mean 'skinny arrogant dead cvnt'?


Dont know where you wandered off for the other 6 pages mate, but no it doesnt lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Your saying that I could jump from 65KG 12%BF to 95KG 6% BF in a year? ....Why the hell arent you so ripped then, your even on juice! And have been for a good long while. Not a personal attack mate,most members would be seriously under-achieveing if it was possible within a year.
> 
> 1 year work natty iv gained 10KG, In my defence id never really heard of Zyzz (Properly) until about a month ago.
> 
> Trying to hold off on juice for another year or so, create a solid base.


Ripped is the easy part mate. I've been on juice for just over a month now after a year off everything.

Like a said though in a year it would require using juice. Including tren.

Now I'm not saying that's ideal or smart given that the guy is dead . I'm just saying it's possible.

And very well done on 10kg natty in a year. Def impressive to be honest mate. Imagine what's possible when you are in an optimum position for growth all the time. That 10kg becomes 20kg.

That said, remember that if you are going to use steroids, they are not healthy, they can have mental side effects and you will NEVER be big enough :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Ripped is the easy part mate.
> 
> Like a said though in a year it would require using juice. Including tren.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

I was only 55KG benching 40KG like an old woman, 10KG was bound to happen.

65KG now and benching 80KG like an old woman lol

Yeah im only 19, Iv got a lot progress/info to learn before considering steroids!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I was only 55KG benching 40KG like an old woman, 10KG was bound to happen.
> 
> ...


Ahh right. Yeah lay off them for a while then.

Get that bench up to 110kg in the next 6 months!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> i`d say the same with anyone getting slated having a physique like he had. if you wanna take shots at a guy for the way he acted fair enough. but the guys taking digs at his physique is hilarious


Not if your selling point is "look at me" now on balance I can see how the crossfit guys and fitness models think hes top notch, the bodybuilders dont, seems to be as it will always be


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Dont know where you wandered off for the other 6 pages mate, but no it doesnt lol


Nor do I but it's only showing 20 pages on my phone. Guess the other 6 pages are along the same lines as the 20 I can see.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Nor do I but it's only showing 20 pages on my phone. Guess the other 6 pages are along the same lines as the 20 I can see.


The thread is 14 pages long you mad head :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> The battle-off


Haha. Only just seen that. Thing is that I've been natural for a year and only dieting for a few weeks. I'm still fat to be honest. Won't be for long though.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> The thread is 14 pages long you mad head :lol:


Looking at it on my phone it's now 21 pages long....Brah


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

its women's wear isnt it?


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Looking at it on my phone it's now 21 pages long....Brah


I feel quite proud. Like my little boy is all grown up


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Ahh right. Yeah lay off them for a while then.
> 
> Get that bench up to 110kg in the next 6 months!!


Thats at least 12 months away mate in my head!

Il just be happy to rep 100KG once, considering just how skinny i was a year ago that will be a big achievement for me!

My beginners gains will start wearing off before long too lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> They're not gonna know are they? He was an Australian bodybuilder that got pretty famous on a forum and died, he wasn't in the royal family lol.


There's a vid of him deadlifting around 500lbs but the form is absolutely atrocious


----------

